# FR: Internet / l'Internet / l'internet - majuscule & article



## loze85

Salut,

Pourquoi disons-nous 'à Internet' et ne pas 'à l'internet' ou 'sur Internet' en place de 'sur l'internet'?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## renardor

I'm not sure I understand your question.

To say "on the Internet", I say "sur Internet", some says "sur l'Internet" (but I think the latter sounds old-fashioned).

"à Internet" would mean something like "to the Internet".

hope this helps.


----------



## loze85

I have a sentence from L'Express which reads "Et admettre qu'on peut aussi devenir accro au poste de télévision, à Internet, au shopping ou au sexe."

So I was wondering why Internet was different.


----------



## catejust

Internet is different because it's not a native french word, and as such doesn't have a gender, and also means it can't be given an article before it. (or at least that's what I was taught at school)


----------



## loze85

but then it seems we can say


renardor said:


> "sur l'Internet"


----------



## Nicomon

If you can read French, this page from the BDL of which I have extracted the citation below, may be of help. 



> Même si l'article _l'_ est admis devant _Internet_, il reste préférable de ne pas mettre d'article devant ce nom. Notons que l'abréviation _Net_, elle, doit être précédée de l'article _le_.


 
I personally have a tendency to add the article (in which case, the *i *should be in lower case) as I consider Internet as a media, just as I say _le téléphone, la télé_, etc. However, OQLF advises against it, as Internet is considered a proper noun (hence the capital I).


----------



## Fred_C

catejust said:


> Internet is different because it's not a native french word, and as such doesn't have a gender, and also means it can't be given an article before it. (or at least that's what I was taught at school)


Hi, 
I am afraid you are wrong. 
Every noun has a gender in French, even borrowings from foreign languages. This rule has NO exception.
Internet is masculine.
The reason why it does not take an article is because it is considered as a name rather than a noun. (It acts like the name of a company, for example).


----------



## Sisal

In my opinion, in English, we have " *the* Internet" beacause it is the abbreviation of 'interconnected network' and the article logically precedes this. 
While in French, it is abbreviation of nothing, it has no meaning in itself and the word is consider as a name (un nom propre). 
But I may be wrong.


----------



## laulau86

Hi,

I was wondering, as I have heard contrasting information, when do you use the definite article with 'internet' in french - i.e. L'internet. It seems that sometimes it is used and other times it isn't and I just wanted to know if there were any "rules" to follow?

Thanks


----------



## Argyll

Hi,

as you know, we're highly logical people. I think what comes naturally is :
- sur internet
- sur *le* net.

Sorry about that.


----------



## keumar83

In practice, definitely no article in French. We usually say "*aller sur Internet/surfer sur Internet*" or "*utiliser Internet*" in the everyday life. I guess putting an article is not wrong though.
There are other expressions referring to the Internet that require an article as in:

faire de l'internet / faire du net (colloquial)
aller sur la toile
surfer sur le web


----------



## laulau86

Thanks, so an example in an essay I'm writing, about the internet:

Au cours des quinze dernieres années l'internet est devenu de plus en plus accessible au grand public​ 
Is that wrong? should I take out the l' ?? Also, does that sound ok in general?


----------



## Argyll

That's fine, probably because the noun is the subject here.


----------



## keumar83

Definitely no definite article. "L'internet" sounds like the Internet for ignorants.


----------



## laulau86

would I be safer to just leave out the l' throughout my essay? I'm at a real loss


----------



## MrsZippy

In French, should you *always *use "Internet" without an article? Rather than saying "l'Internet"?

I know you would translate "on the Internet" as "sur Internet" not "sur l'Internet".

but what about other sentences, for example "the Internet is capable of..." would this be "Internet est capable de"?
And would "the Internet boom" be "le boom d'Internet"?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Maped40

Yes you usually just say "internet"


----------



## butch from waco

Both are acceptable in my opinion... it's a matter of taste. So yes, your attempts are correct.


----------



## Francestempleton

Hi, does anyone know what's the rule about using the article with Internet in French? I've just written a whole essay expounding the benefits of using the internet and put the article in the whole way through - but should it not be there? Thanks!


----------



## help123

Hi there,
I'm due to do a spoken piece on the internet and just wanted to clear this up, when talking of the internet in French is it better to use the word without a subject ie. _internet _or with, _l'internet_

there seems to be a bit of ambiguity when it comes to this, especially when it comes to saything something like _d'internet / de l'internet._

Any ideas which is best? thanks!


----------



## caroy

Personnellement, je parle d'Internet...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

caroy said:


> Personnellement, je parle d'Internet...



So do I


----------



## Moonlit-Sunset

*Well, both are used.

I would say that "l'internet" is said by some people (generally more aged than those who say "internet"), whereas "internet" -the most common form- is often said by young people. It's only a personal observation, let's wait what do the other natives think about it !*


----------



## gweched

Etant (relativement) jeune et française, et parlant correctement ma langue, je dit toujours "internet", jamais "l'internet".


----------



## weefoot

I trust Moonlit sunset that both are used, however, I always say "internet" and so do most people around me, including those over 40 !


----------



## zon34

If I am not mistaken, the correct form is "*l'*internet", but almost everybody (except the media maybe ) says "Internet".

As a consequence, you should say "de *l'*internet" if you want to be "old style".


Taken from Wikipedia-fr - article internet: "L'Académie française recommande de dire « l'internet », comme on dit souvent « le web ». Bien que l'usage francophone soit d'écrire le mot avec une majuscule et sans article, il existe encore beaucoup de controverse sur le sujet entre les partisans d'« Internet » et de « l'internet »"


----------



## Moonlit-Sunset

Oui moi aussi, je dis "internet", mais j'ai souvent entendu "l'internet", notamment chez mes professeurs.


----------



## Tartempion

Faut-il utiliser l'I majuscule pour le nom et le petit 'i' pour l'adjectif? J'ai trouvé 'internet' et 'Internet' dans les journaux et je ne suis pas sur maintenant...


----------



## sarah82

Oui il faut une majuscule, mais à la différence de l'anglais, on ne dit pas the Internet mais Internet (sans article)


----------



## Rouleau

If the usage in French is considered as formative and fluid as in American English, you can pretty much do either. (I realize you're asking about the French usage.)


----------



## EXC

Je dois faire une presentation demain sur [the internet] et je ne suis pas sûr si je doive utiliser l'article avec le mot Internet ou non?

Par exemple est-ce que c'est plus correcte de dire "Internet peut être très dangereux pour les jeunes" ou "L'internet peut être très dangereux pour les jeunes" ?


Merci

EXC


----------



## jierbe31

Bonsoir,

En français, de préférence, nous employons l'article.
L'Internet peut être ...

PS J'aurais dû écrire ...*j*'emploie l'article.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Il n'existe pas de règle en Français, pour preuve ce long fil sur la question. Je te suggère de choisir une solution et de préciser qu'il existe plusieurs manière de le dire en français.

Pour ma part, je dis internet ou l'internet selon l'humeur  (mais jamais de I majuscule)


----------



## Tallot

Et pourtant il me semble que l'on dit Internet sans article en français; j'entends sans arret des phrases du type: " Il est souvent sur Internet", "est-ce que tu as Internet?" , "je ne suis pas encore connecté à Internet", etc.
Qu'en pensent les autres autochtones?


----------



## fansy09

En Belgique, nous n'utilisons pas l'article.
Je suis sur internet.
Internet est un réseau qui ....
Le formidable succès d'internet....

Je confirme pas de majuscule


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Tout dépend si l'on considère Internet comme un nom propre, ou l'internet comme un média. J'écris Internet (avec une majuscule), mais il m'arrive de dire l'internet. 

Pour ceux que cela intéresse seulement  
cette page de la BDL : Internet, intranet et extranet 
et en bas de page, cet autre lien : Dans Internet ou sur Internet


----------



## jierbe31

Quitte à passer encore pour un empêcheur de "ronronner en rond", je vois deux bonnes raisons d'écrire l'Internet avec l'article défini ET la majuscule :
1 Que je sache, il n'y a qu'un seul exemplaire au monde de la chose, ce qui suffit à la définir de façon intrinsèque.
2 Par ailleurs, qui me reprochera de l'écrire comme un nom propre ?
Même Littré, dans sa grande sagesse, a "prévu" le cas : "_On écrira avec une initiale majuscule tout nom devenu commun de nom propre qu'il était originairement, pourvu qu'il soit pris pour désigner la qualité principale qui caractérise le nom propre, par exemple : Oh ! combien de Césars deviendront Laridons ! LA FONT. Fabl. VIII, 24."


_


----------



## sarah82

jierbe31 said:


> Quitte à passer encore pour un empêcheur de "ronronner en rond", je vois deux bonnes raisons d'écrire l'Internet avec l'article défini ET la majuscule :
> 1 Que je sache, il n'y a qu'un seul exemplaire au monde de la chose, ce qui suffit à la définir de façon intrinsèque.
> 2 Par ailleurs, qui me reprochera de l'écrire comme un nom propre ?
> Même Littré, dans sa grande sagesse, a "prévu" le cas : "_On écrira avec une initiale majuscule tout nom devenu commun de nom propre qu'il était originairement, pourvu qu'il soit pris pour désigner la qualité principale qui caractérise le nom propre, par exemple : Oh ! combien de Césars deviendront Laridons ! LA FONT. Fabl. VIII, 24."_


 

This makes sense. Mais quant à l'usage, je n'ai jamais entendu, à part de la bouche d'un anglophone, parler de _*l'*internet_ en français. 

Tu as internet à la maison ? 
J'ai passé la journée sur internet.
Qu'est-ce que tu penses d'internet ? - Internet ? c'est super !


----------



## glamorgan

Please... why "grâce à Internet" and not "grâce à l'Internet" or "grâce au Internet"?.

I apologise in advance if this is a foolish question.


----------



## Anub

Internet ... maybe because it's a "concept" Some people say "l'Internet" but it is probably an anglicism

it's not "grâce au Internet" or "grâce à la Internet" because Internet has no gender, like for instance "l'espace" (space)

hope it helps


----------



## glamorgan

Anub,

Thank you for your helpful comment. I considered that possibility, however the Internet is both a concept and a physical entity. As an entity dictionaries treat it as a masculine noun which is, of course, the reason for my puzzlement.


----------



## itka

I can't understand why some people say one must use _"*l*_'internet"... 
Since the moment this subject has been discussed here, I payed attention and I can say in France (I don't know what happens in other countries) I never never heard such a thing except from foreigners or old people who don't have a clue on what it is...On the television too, they speak often about it, always saying "internet"... 
If you really don't like it (but why ?) you can use "le réseau internet" but it is needlessly wordy to me !

_Est-ce que tu as internet ?_
_J'ai acheté ça sur internet.
Je l'ai vu sur internet.
En cherchant sur internet, j'ai trouvé...
Il passe son temps à surfer sur internet.
..._


----------



## Frenchlover1

*In english*

Which is correct and why?

E.g. _"surfer sur (l')internet"_

I read "sur internet" somewhere, and wondered if there was a typing error... If that is the correct way to write it; is it only when talking about internet or does one use it when talking about other things too? (In case: which?)

Please tell me if anything is badly written (my English).

Thank you!


*En français*

Qu'est ce qui est juste et pourquoi ?

Par ex._ "surfer sur (l')internet"_

J'ai lu quelque part "sur internet", et je me suis demandé s'il y avait une coquille... Si "sur internet" est correct, si on l'écrit seulement quand on parle d'internet, ou si on l'utilise aussi pour parler d'autre choses?

Dites-moi si j'ai écrit des erreurs, s'il vous plaît (mon français).

Merci bien!


----------



## Abcl

Hello,
I would say "surfer sur Internet" and not "l'Internet" but I'm sorry I cannot explain exactly why! I think you can always say "Internet" and not "l'Internet" on a general basis.

(And to correct your sentence in French, you should say: "J'ai lu quelque part "sur internet", et je me suis demandé s'il y avait  une coquille... Si "sur internet" est correct, si on l'écrit  seulement quand on parle d'Internet, ou si on l'utilise aussi pour parler d'autre  chose ?)


----------



## Sendell

In French we say "surfer sur internet", or "surfer sur le net", I think in the beginning it was "l'Internet" but it became just "Internet" with time


----------



## jette(DK)

I'd say that grammatically speaking Internet is treated as a proper name in French. Therefore there is no article, and therefore it is generally spelled with a capital I.

But WHY it is treated as a proper name and not as any other noun I don't know. Does anyone?


----------



## CamcamY

I think the correct thing would be to say "sur l'internet" because there could be more than just one "internet", but with time, nobody uses "sur l'internet" anymore exept old mathematics and computer professors!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

jette(DK) said:


> But WHY it is treated as a proper name and not as any other noun I don't know. Does anyone?


Imho, there is no reason for a capital I. But you know French people do love capitalizing .


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Bonjour, 

Ca dépend du contexte, mais lorsque j'écris un travail (en ce moment je suis en pleine rédaction du mémoire), j'utilise l'internet (avec l'article).
L'internet, La télévision, La radio... les médias de communication 

(Je n'ai pas eu le temps de relire tous les posts, peut-être que quelqu'un à déjà dit ça)

Voici ce que wiki (god save wikipedia) dit: 



> L'une d'elle indique qu'il faut utiliser le mot « Internet » comme un  nom commun, c'est-à-dire sans majuscule. L'Académie française recommande de dire  « l'internet », comme on dit souvent « le web ». Bien que beaucoup, en  français, écrivent le mot avec une majuscule et sans article, il ne  saurait être question de parler d'usage, et il existe beaucoup de  controverse sur le sujet entre les partisans de « l'Internet »,  d'« Internet » et de « l'internet »[2].



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet#Terminologie


A bientôt


----------



## spirite

Ben oui, je ressuscite ce fil. 

Je comprends pourquoi on omet l'article, et j'entends si souvent _sur Internet _ou _se connecter à Internet _que je n'y pense plus. 

Par contre, commencer une phrase par _Internet _sans article me semble bizarre. Est-il plus courant de dire _Internet_ ou _L'Internet_ comme sujet d'une phrase?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Oui,

L'article sur Internet de Wikipédia commence même avec Internet sans article:  *Internet* est un système d'interconnexion de machines et constitue un réseau informatique mondial...
Il y a aussi cet article ainsi que celui-ci.


----------



## spirite

Merci djweaverbeaver!


----------

